# So where is tugy



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’m mising him 

And I know he won’t be missing me 

But that’s not my problem 

I’m missing that gentile giant who we all love 

So come on tuggy

I’d give anything to you you back as our friend 

But that apart 

You are so important to people so much better than better than me 

Sandra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

They seek him here, they seek him there, that damned elusive ......


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Tugboat is always lurking in the background Sandra, reading every post.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Tuggy, if that isn't a hand extended in friendship.... life's too short to stuff mushrooms!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I know

But I need him in the foreground 

We all need him in the foreground 
Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't, he blocks out the telly screen.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Drew said:


> Tugboat is always lurking in the background Sandra, reading every post.


Sat in his underpants eating choccy biscuits probably. :surprise:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well at least his isn't eating his underpants. There's hope in that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


>


Did you get permission to use that?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just get him back 

I would if I could but I can’t 

Barry 

Tell him without Ellie, shadows fretting away 

And I’m not doing so good either 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He's his own man Sandra , nobody can persuade him he has to make up his own mind, he knows we all miss him.
Shall we have a collection to send him on a convalescence break after his Christmas illness.?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Better still. Lets everyone order him a Pizza tomorrow night and send one round to his house every 5 min (I know where he lives.  ).

Dont pay though, that should get his attention!

I think he is just playing it cool so he gets Legend status or summut. There is only room for one Rock n Roll Rebel type on here though!!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi, everyone. Thank you to those who posted above, but I'm OK. The video from Keith made me laugh, always a good way to start the day.

I may not have been posting recently but I have been lurking in the undergrowth, in my dirty mac and coke bottle spectacles.

The last couple of months I've had some health stuff preoccupying my attention (nothing to concern yourselves, OK?) so have not really felt much disposed to joining in the general conversation. If a topic comes up that I can add useful input to, I will.

It is very nice to feel missed, though, thank you for that.


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

Now look what you've all done!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning pardner, what video from Keith, I've not seen it and I've just been through the threads before spotting you.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

JanHank said:


> Morning pardner, what video from Keith, I've not seen it and I've just been through the threads before spotting you.


Hey, babe, good morning. See post 2 above.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

tugboat said:


> Hey, babe, good morning. See post 2 above.


Of course I had seen it, silly me, the Kindle didn't load it when I clicked through the Posts.
Don't you get emails when someone sends a PM?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

At least he’s back 

Not before time 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

What a vision.!!!!

Ray.


----------

